# Sublisock template is huge



## Naughty Cat Apparel (Feb 16, 2015)

SkDave if you read this sorry I never replied to you, it won't let me send you a message! 


Ok I've got my printer on the way along with some things to practice on.

Here's my current problem.

I have some vapor apparel sublisocks coming and downloaded the template provided, but when I open the template it's like 18 inches tall. With no layers. It's a pdf. Also tried the eps. I also tried opening it in gimp and got the same thing and there were no layers.

I got the template from coastal business and also got one from somewhere else for the same product but they both did the same thing.
I can resize them but I wouldn't know how wide or tall. The socks are 7 inches but making the template 7 inches tall makes the socks too small so I take it that means heel to top instead, resizing that way looks right, but still, what about other templates.

I also tried it with a mug template and it looks bigger than it is supposed to be, too.

Am I just not using the right program and need to wait until mine arrives with my printer?
Are the templates really supposed to be this big?

(here is the link to the socks where they give you the template. I tried each file, and both are huge when I open them in SCALP, Gimp, and as a pdf. The SCALP was just a test to see if it opened huge there too, obviously not a good program to be designing colorful things on: Vapor Apparel SubliSock )

The templates cannot really be this huge, right?....


----------



## Naughty Cat Apparel (Feb 16, 2015)

...and this is only at 97% size :/

http://postimg.org/image/m8jl6316z/

Something is very wrong here, I do not want to sell socks to giants!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The templates are for sizing, not for your artwork. 

They are sized the way they are so they can fit a variety of sock styles, including tube and hockey. 

Create your artwork in your favorite graphics program then you can play with alignment using the templates.


----------



## Naughty Cat Apparel (Feb 16, 2015)

The template is specifically for the 7 inch crew sock though, just like the mug template was for an 11 oz mug.

Shouldn't they be accurate for the product without having to resize?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, 7 inches measured from the heel to the top of the sock. You still have the area you can sublimate from the heel to the toe. The overall length of the socks when you get them will be 15 inches or so depending on the size you ordered. Once you stretch them on a jig they will be as long as 18-19 inches.


----------



## Naughty Cat Apparel (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok, I hope my heat press will do the job. It's a 15x15


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

linsey said:


> Ok, I hope my heat press will do the job. It's a 15x15


Sock is narrow enough you could always get a couple of more inches by laying it diagonally in your press.

Big question - is your printer and transfer paper big enough?

Push comes to shove, another option is to just sublimate the portion of the sock that shows while wearing shoes. Leave the foot area blank. Or depending on your design, do two presses; half the sock on one press, the other half on the 2nd press.


----------



## StevenBennett (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi. I am planning to try the Sublisocks as well. I have a 15x15 heat press, too. How has your experience been with the socks?


----------

